# Dove HUnting



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm in Mankato MN....and I live in a residential area and there are a LOT of doves....sooooo since I have never hunted them before I was wondering does the population of doves translate onto the public hunting areas or are they more concentrated in "safer" areas such as in town......soooo if you know of areas in or around the Mankato area to hunt Doves ...I would love to know because they look like they could be fun to hunt this season....


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Look for a freshly harvested grain field with bales such as peas, barley, or wheat. Or you could try sitting a stock damn towards evening and get them when they come to get a drink for the night.


----------

